
Ask HN: Contemplating About My Current Job/Career - LeoHG
For my career, I want to be a software developer, but I am unsure about what to do right now. I graduated about a year ago, and currently reside in Toronto, Ontario, working for a tech company. I was originally hired to be a developer, but due to circumstances, I was pulled to do some devops work. It was supposed to be a short-term thing, for about 3 months. Fast-forward 8 months, and I am still stuck where I am. There were a lot of internal complications that kept me from moving, and I feel a bit cheated over false promises. I have seen new hires who join the company, start off helping with us in devops and then being moved off to do actual software development. I have brought the subject of being placed to development a few times, but my &quot;transfer&quot; always got delayed. I wouldn&#x27;t really consider my job to be devops any more, with the way things are. I haven&#x27;t touched the automation frameworks, and any programming languages for the past month or so. Supposedly, I am the point where I have to do one last thing before I can finally be transferred.<p>I am unsure about what to do right now. Currently I am looking for a new job, as I keep going right now. On many occasions, I have thought about quitting, due to the constant frustrations, and disappointment. Heck, I have even considered maybe staying because other companies might just be worse, or the job market might not be as great.<p>I was wondering if others have gone through a similar experience, or have some insight they would like to share. For advices I&#x27;ve heard, I&#x27;m told the following:<p>- grit your teeth and bear it, it&#x27;s almost over<p>- don&#x27;t leave your job for something with less pay, you got it good with your pay (I make more than the national average)<p>- no place is perfect, every where is like this<p>- don&#x27;t quit at all, just hang in there (I would normally agree to this, but I haven&#x27;t done anything relevant to my career goal recently)
======
venusiant
It's a hard decision, but in any life situation, you can walk away at any
time. I would keep looking, when you find something good, move. If you have
received a few rejections, don't be discouraged, still keep looking, it can
take months to find a good alternative. If you are patient you will find
something good. Keep your job while you look. Don't let your work quality slip
too low while you are looking, stay on good terms.

Unless you were changing career, I wouldn't accept a pay cut. You might be
bargaining with yourself telling yourself that you don't really deserve a job
that you like better, so you should accept worse pay for a better job. There
is a job out there for you with good pay that will be more enjoyable for you.

"Everywhere is like this" ... no, everywhere is different. The new place will
have its own problems, it won't be perfect but it will be different.

"Don't quit at all" ... keep the job until you find something better. It is ok
to make changes in your life. When you start working you get into a routine,
you get used to the people and it can seem like the job IS your life. Change
can seem not viable. But it always is. Be patient and make the right change.

~~~
LeoHG
Thanks for the feedback. I would admit, I have bargained with myself many
times when I was looking at postings. One of the issues I feel is that I feel
like I am not fit for some of these jobs, or I am a bit out of touch. It's
hard to say I have worked on a large code base that requires thorough
knowledge of some software framework (like Django, Rails, or Spring) or
interaction with other components (database, APIs from other services, or even
testing) when the last time I touched them were a couple of years during my
internships. Maybe I'm just being a bit pessimistic.

------
gamechangr
It's much, much easier to get "moved" within your company than finding a new
job.

I think you should set a time limit. Let's say 3 months.

Be consistent in talking with your manager and expressing that you want to
make a change.

Begin to look and test the market during the 3 months.

At the end, go in and try not to give an ultimatum but just be clear you are
now checking out other opportunities that "might be a better fit".

If they don't respond, change jobs.

~~~
LeoHG
Thanks for the feedback. I have considered telling them I am looking for other
opportunities. I feel that might give off a bad vibe, or have them respond
negatively.

